# Looking for a thermostat for my Uromastyx



## mscongeniality (Apr 15, 2008)

At the moment I've been using a manual microclimate one and turning the temperature up in the morning and down at night.
This one failed at some point last night or in the early hours and my ceramic heater burned out. I noticed my Uro wasn't up when I expected him to be. I investigated further and found the tank to be cold. Thankfully my house is never what anyone could realistically term cold. He's fine. My partner is off replacing the thermostat and I'm sitting in a house over 30 degrees celsius to keep him cosy.

I want something that I can set to adjust it's own temperature for day and night and I would prefer something with an alarm for if the temperature goes too far out of range. I got a fright this morning.

Any recommendations?


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

I also keep Uro's, but i dont use stats with mine, never had an issue. 

Is the stat your using just an on/off stat?? If you want to use one, you need a dimming stat with the day/night facility, which wll enable you to set the daytime temps but also set what 'drop' you require at night - whch is what wll be using for my chameleon's, when iget them 

What wattage bulbs are u using currently for the uro's?


----------



## kbekl (May 13, 2008)

take a look at the atc units 

they do day night temps as well as a temp display as well as control the lights time cycles the only thing is it dont seem to have an audible sound for when the temps drops or is too high 

Digital Dimming Thermostat ATC-210 - £43.99 : Forttex


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

i use a low wattage CHE which is all all day and night and alone, gives off temps up to 90F. that way i dont ever have to do anything at all. 

i know there are thermometers with alarms which should provide reassurance for night times. 

to avoid over heating i use a dimming thermostat for my bask lamp with probe in the cooler end which serves its purpose really well in summer and the room temp soars! 

im getting reptile rads soon which are meant to be really reliable and can be used all day and night - ill use them with dimming or PP stats. 

unless your room temp at night is dropping below 65/70F, the CHE burning out without you noticing for one night isnt going to do your uros any harm. 

if you are able to check your vivs a couple of times a day is great thing to do. 

good luck! and remember - try and make your viv set up as simple as possible while maintaing your reps needs. theres nothing worse then a really complicated heating/lighting set up! lol


----------



## mscongeniality (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks guys. I bought the one from the link, it looks ideal. Being able to connect my UV makes it even better. :2thumb:
I'm hoping it arrives soon. My father is reptile sitting this weekend and it will make his life a lot easier.


----------



## mscongeniality (Apr 15, 2008)

I've been using that thermostat for a while now. It does actually have an alarm which is handy. The only thing I would say is that when it heats up in the morning it tends to go a couple of degrees over the target then cool down. It's fine the rest of the day. It's made my life infinitely easier. :2thumb:


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

great stuff! i must say it does look like a really good multi tool! 
i may well be investing in one when i start breeding and have super sensitive little hatchlings to think about! 

a great, to the point thread! lol.


----------

